# husband and laundry soap



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

:/Today I have been making laundry soap. When my husband got home from work he expressed quite a bit of concern over us using this and having a septic system. He is afraid that when the soap drains from the washing machine, it will resolidify in our pipes. This makes sense to me because when this soap cools it will become "lard" like I am told. We had to have our septic system redone last year do to problems with it--and don't want to have any more costs related to our septic system. Oh, the way I am doing the soap is melting it in lots of water and then I will add borax--I believe this is blissberry's recipe.

Any advice will be appreciated. I really don't want to mess up our pipes!
Thanks!
Christine


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a good question. I decided to use a liquid recipe so mine has a applesauce texture to it. Kind of a gel. Why won't it be diluted enough in the wash water and then washed down by the rinse water?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I can tell you that for the past 3 years I've been using this soap. We have had grey water drainlines so it is easy to see if there is any buildup. There is NONE and I've kept tabs as that is one "myth" that comes up when you talk real soap versus detergent. People blame real soap for their septic problems, but alot of times it is grease they are seeing and not soap.

A question I have had. If you use lots of lye based drain cleaner and it hits the layer of solidified grease in the septic...can it spontaneously saponify?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been using my own recipe for 8 years now, no problems.. Remember that is it mixed with a washer load of water.. when you use it also.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> A question I have had. If you use lots of lye based drain cleaner and it hits the layer of solidified grease in the septic...can it spontaneously saponify?


I don't think so and say this because we have a 1957 Spartan trailer that I have used everything in because of sluggish old pipes even to pouring some of my lye water down. And really tho they drain better I would say there is any spontaneous sapification. 
We have a really old septic system which we were told the people always had problems with and for 12 yrs now we have never had a problem and tho I don't make as much soap as most on here do it sure hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ive also heard that some people use vinegar in the final rinse to make sure everything is cleaned out. I don't know if it works or not, but it couldn't hurt. 

Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't had a problem Christine. I don't use anything in the rinse water.

Sara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't use homemade laundry soap but have used homemade soap in our house for years. We have very hard water. We do have problems with our drains where we use the homemade soap. We have to snake the drains about once a month to remove the sludge. I know there is a chemical something between the real soap and the hard water and I will ask DH about it after work.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So you really think after you use soap it somehow can re-chemical reaction and go back into lard? So would it also put lye into your system also? Sorry but it makes no logical sense, and certainly from someone who soaps, you can't undo the chemical reaction, either your soap is soap or it is not. Adding water and all of the above to your soap still does not make it lard, coconut oil etc....anymore than it will let you find lye in it. Get it?

I have a grey water system also, except mine is about 1000 feet of pipe to a grey water pond, the pond is clear and beautiful and the flowers that grow around the edge are lovely. No scum or sludge. And no soapy bubbles, or lard  Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, a layer of "lard" in the septic is from the kitchen drains ...
or maybe some folks soap is so super fatted it isn't really soap. For example the soap sold at a nearby county fair. Could poke your finger right through the bar it was so soft and oily.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

If I remember Vicki you don't get milk stones either you must have soft water.
I have liquid lime stone coming out of my faucet ( hard hard water)and soap scum is what I am left with :nooo
Fran

Here is some info on the soap scum:

Definition: Soap scum is a white or gray filmy layer that covers the surfaces around our showers, bathtubs, and sinks. Soap scum can be found on shower curtains, bathroom fixtures, bathtubs, shower doors, tiling, and more.
Soap scum is actually formed thanks to minerals in tap water that combine with soap and dirt to create a layer of scaliness over the surfaces in our bathrooms. Those with mineral filled hard water are much more likely to have soap scum buildup. Soap scum can be difficult to remove if it's left for too long, because it continues to build up each time the area around it is used. Soap scum that is left to build can sometimes combine with mold or mildew and have other discolorations and odors.

Also Known As: limescale
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've never liked soap scum. To me it just doesn't seem fair. Making yourself clean shouldn't make something else dirty. But, alas, soap scum forms, and reforms, and builds. It wouldn't be so bad if it was really just soap, but the minerals from my hard water combine with the soap and dirt to make a think grayish white paste that I continue to make disappear.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soft Water: 

Soft water can save more than half the money you spend on soaps, detergents and shampoo. 
Also, it can save up to 50% of your time and energy spent on cleaning! 
Soft Water reduces scaling that clogs pipes , thereby slowing your drains. 
Can also reduce rings in tub and toilets, soap scum buildup and other staining. 
It helps appliances, plumbing, clothes and linens last up to twice as long! 
It eliminates the need for acids, bleaches and abrasives in your home. 
You get softer and whiter clothes, shinier hair, and smoother skin. Soft Water definitely saves on your energy bill 
It might be cost efficient to rent, lease or buy a water conditioner that removes calcium, magnesium, and iron by the process of ion exchange. Conditioners operate automatically and requite little maintenance.

Hard Water Deposits: Much tap water is “hard”, and leaves deposits on everything. Therefore an acid cleaner is needed to get rid of the deposits. Phosphoric acid (4%) in tile cleaner works well, or you can get 8 to 9 % solutions at a janitorial supply store.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have hard well water that leaves mineral deposits but never soap scum.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I live in the same area as Fran and have the same awful water. We have had pipes burst just because of the mineral build up in them. We also get soap scum. I'm not sure if the soap really accumulates in the pipes or not (hopefully I won't find out the hard way), but I wouldn't be surprised if it contributed to a blockage in really hard water.

Tiffany


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

We had really hard water. We got a whole house water filtration system, and I have to say that it has made an amazing difference. I used to have to use SOS pads in my shower weekly to get the scum off, it was so bad. I haven't cleaned my shower with anything other than a washcloth in 5 years, and it looks great! If you can ever drain your hot water heater and look at the sludge in the bottom, you will know what your water is doing to your pipes...


----------

